# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: تفاوت IP ورژن 4 با IP ورژن6 چیست؟

## q.fahimeh

تفاوت IP ورژن 4 با IP ورژن6 چیست؟
ممنون

----------


## keivan mousavi

ورژن 4 
32 بيتي هستش
ورژن 6
64 بيتي

----------


## omid68

> ورژن 4 
> 32 بيتي هستش
> ورژن 6
> 64 بيتي


عجب ما تا حالا فكر مي كرديم 128 بيتي هست 

عزيزم ورژن 6 , 128 بيتي هست و با اعداد hex هم نشون داده مي شه
1050:0:0:0:5:600:300c:326b. اينم يه نمونه ادرس

----------


## tdkhakpur

از نظر زير بنايي ip كنوني ipv4 هست و لي ورژن جديد ipv6 كه واقعا براي خيلي از شركتها و كمپانيها اعمال سويچ به اين ورژن سنگين و هزينه زيادي را در بر خواهد داشت.
با افزايش تعداد كاربران موجود در شبكه نياز شديد به تعداد زياد آدرس باعث شد كه متخصصين شبكه شروع به ارتقاء پهناي باند يا ميزان آدرس دهي براي كاربران بپردازند تا كمتر با كمبود آدرس مواجه شوند ولي چند مشكل در اين بين هست كه يكي از آنها تغيير سخت افزار رابط يا مسير يابها كه با تغيير پهناي باند بايد آنها هم تغيير كنند و همچنين يك روزي هم آينده خواهد رسيد و باز بايد به ارتقاء فكري كرده شود.
به همين خاطر تصميم به ارتقاء نرم افزاري شبكه يعني استفاده از port  براي آدرس دهي بيشتر به كاربران اعمال شد و تقريبا مشكل آدرس دهي به صفر رسيد ولي تنها ايراد و بزرگترين ايراد پهناي باند كه مهمترين دليل براي كاهش سرعت هست باقي مي ماند.
در حالت كلي تفاوت آن ميتواند در پهناي باند و سرعت انتقال داده ها و همچنين ميزان ادرس دهي براي كاربران بيشتر باشد .

----------


## keivan mousavi

> عجب ما تا حالا فكر مي كرديم 128 بيتي هست 
> 
> عزيزم ورژن 6 , 128 بيتي هست و با اعداد hex هم نشون داده مي شه
> 1050:0:0:0:5:600:300c:326b. اينم يه نمونه ادرس


بله درسته من اشتباه نوشتم

----------


## blackfish

میشه یه ذره بیشتر توضیج بدین
مثلا سوییچ به این ورژن چقدر سنگینه 
چه تجهیزاتی می خواد؟
امکاناتش؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

> میشه یه ذره بیشتر توضیج بدین
> مثلا سوییچ به این ورژن چقدر سنگینه 
> چه تجهیزاتی می خواد؟
> امکاناتش؟


سواي سخت افزار نرم افزار بيشترين هزينه را در بر خواهد داشت شما در نظر بگير كه كل كساني  كه با ورژن قبلي به ارائه خدمان پرداختند بخواهند روش كاري را تغيير بدهند.
يا اينكه شركتهاي ارائه دهنده سرويس بخواهند ميسر يابها را به ورژن جديد ارتقا بدهند .
http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-il.../msg55235.html

----------

